# Freezing corn-on-the-cob.



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I was reading that one can freeze it without blanching it! One can either leave it in the husks or strip the ears.

Has anyone ever tried that and if so, how was the taste/texture?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't recall ever doing it without blanching first. What I typically do is pick as many eats as are ready. We cook them all at once and have them for dinner. Anything not eaten is then put in gallon sized ziplock bags and put in the freezer.
I have done this many many times.
To eat later on, we take bag out of freezer, open it just slightly, then put in microwave for several minutes and its ready to eat.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

whodunit said:


> I wouldn't bother.


? Wouldn't bother doing what?


----------



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

I ONLY shuck mine and get the silks off. Don't even wash it or it can freezer burn easier. I have keep it for two years and it taste "just like from the garden"
Mom always blanched hers and I wouldn't eat it. I put away 482 ears like this year before last and have to say I found a bag in the bottom of the freezer last week and ate it for supper. I am having to cut all mine off this year due to freezer room. I cook it just like getting it ready for the table, let it cool and bag it up. DON'T RUIN YOUR CORN BY BLANCHING IT. I even converted my Mom and older sister


----------



## cnsranch (Sep 29, 2010)

I take off the husks clean well and then let it dry and put mine in a box with a plastic bag so I can seal or tie closed and just open and pull our what I need for a meal and reseal and it lasts a yr with no freezer burn, and tastes fresh too


----------



## standles (Apr 12, 2013)

I put mine up last year topping them and cutting the bottoms off. Left them in the shuck and microwaved for 2 mins / ear

Froze them in the husk vacuum packed in a food saver bag and a year later taste just like I picked them yesterday.

Hope that helps.

Steven


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I just froze 90 ear of corn. I have tried blanching first and it ended up being chewy and tough. I simply pull the husks back, remove the silks and place the husks back over the cob. I then just slide them in freezer bags. Remove from freezer and partially thaw, then place in stock pot of boiling water for about 5-6 minutes. Tastes great 

Hopefully this year I can get a vacuum sealer.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Gonna try it!

Thank you for the input!


----------



## sriston (Mar 30, 2013)

We freeze ours. We freeze them right from the garden, husks, silk and all (sometimes this includes a bug or two- a bit of unexpected protein, LOL). When we want "fresh" corn, I put them in the oven on the oven rack just as they are, at 350* for about 30 minutes. The silks are super easy to remove- they usually come right off when we peel the husk back. Cooked that way, the corn tastes just as good as if I bring it in the house, shuck it, and steam it, but this is much easier and less time consuming. On my homestead, that counts for a lot! By the way, I picked up this corn freezing tip from Mr. Food several years ago and have been doing it this way ever since. We don't own a microwave, but I have heard they are good cooked in a microwave, too, as others have mentioned.


----------



## BKB HOMESTEAD (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a friend who picked her corn last year and put it straight in the freezer-silks, husks and all. She said they had wonderful corn on the cob all winter last year and it was delicious. Good luck, saw that you were gonna try it-how did it work for you?


----------

